# How long for Duplicolor Wheel Paint to cure???



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

I have just gone through the rigorous hours and elbow grease to paint some SE-R rims. I sanded them all down, primed them, and then sprayed several coats of wheel paint. It seems rather soft, like you can poke your finger in it and make indentions. I'm curious, is this gonna get hard like in 24 or 48 hours??? I did add some more clear coat, but it seems like it will be easy to scrape off. How long will this stuff last and do you get chips from rocks and stuff??


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

Yeah, that stuff feels soft for a loooong time. You can probably throw them on in a day or tow, my the paint is always secseptable to physical damage. The paint should last you a long time unless you live in an area where they use magnesium chloride on the roads in the winter.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Thanks, yeah I am getting them put on Monday. I have added several more clear coats which might contribute to it taking a while. I didn't go nuts with the coats of paint. I'm still on my first can. I just don't see the point in tons of layers of that stuff. I can say this project might have taken longer than I expected. At this point, I just want them wrapped and on the car.


----------



## UofS bolts35 (Jul 12, 2003)

any pix??


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

24 hours.
I let mine dry for a weekend. Meaning I did it friday afternoon and put the rims on saturday night or sunday morning.

Seth


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Mine were ok in about 12 hours. I guess it all depends on the current weather.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I let mine dry for about 4 months  just was too lazy to put them on, but it probably takes about a day or two to dry. Dont poke them it'll ruin the paint, and mine did get rock chips but only on the center caps, and all you ahve to do is shoot some more paint over top real fast and you wont see it any more.


----------

